# Teicherweiterung



## Polly (3. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hatten uns im Winter überlegt unseren Schwimmteich im Frühling zu erweitern. Eine bepflanzte Flachwasserzone über die eine Brücke geht soll es sein.
Also, hingesetzt, überlegt und gezeichnet. Planung war angeschlossen, aber es war erst Februar und Männer haben keine Geduld. Man kann ja schon mal anfangen. 
   Vorher 

   der Hühnerstall muß weg

   und der Bagger her

   Wasser zum Teil abgelassen

   Weg gebaut und den Steg versetzt

   Folie geklebt und Steine geschleppt

   Wasser wieder rein

             

So jetzt muß die Brücke noch eingebaut werden, Pflanzen rein und die restlichen Steine verlegen. Wenn alles fertig ist gibt es neue Bilder.

Gruß Anna


----------



## Kurt (4. März 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Anna,

Kompliment !!!!  habt ihr sauber hingekriegt - gefällt mir ganz gut!  Wie sieht der Pflanzplan dazu aus? 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Polly (4. März 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Kurt,

haben wir uns noch nicht wirklich Gedanken zu gemacht, ist ja auch im Moment noch nichts zu bekommen. Hätte das schon gerne ziemlich dicht bepflanzt. Zur Wand hin etwas höheres und und zum Wasser langsam kleiner werdend. Schön bunt soll es sein. Wenn noch jemand andere Vorschläge hätte würde ich mich freuen.

Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Annett (5. März 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Anna.

Nenn uns bitte mal die Tiefe des Bereiches und wieviel Sonne er so abbekommt. 
Pauschale Vorschläge können funktionieren, müssen aber nicht. Wäre doch schade ums Geld und die Arbeit, oder?


----------



## Polly (5. März 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Annett,

die Flachwasserzone hat 10 - 20 cm Tiefe und liegt bis Mittag im Schatten, ab da, bis Abend Sonne. 

Gruß Anna


----------



## Conny (6. März 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Polly,

das sieht ja wirklich toll aus 
Als Teichlein-Besitzerin traue ich mich gar nicht, Dir Ratschläge zu geben. Der Haus- und Hoflieferant ist hier im Forum Werner. Ich hatte auch schon Pflanzen von ihm. Sie sind alle super. 
Mit der Bepflanzung halte ich es immer so: alles was mir gefällt und ins Beuteschema paßt. Es soll blühen zu verschiedenen Jahreszeiten: Sumpfdotterblumen, Sumpfiris, __ Wasserhahnenfuß, etc. 
Hier im Forum kannst Du unter SUCHEN   auch einiges finden.


----------



## Polly (7. März 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo zusammen,

die Frage nach der Bepflanzung steht erst mal hinten an, die Folie ist nicht dicht. 
Das hat man von solchen Hauruck Aktionen.
Wasser sinkt immer weiter, haben bis heute schon 12cm Wasser verloren und die undichte Stelle ist noch nicht in Sicht.

 

Die Ecken von der Alten Folie sind dicht, das haben wir schon geprüft. Kann eigentlich nur die Klebenaht längs rüber sein. Ich könnte  
Werde mir gleich mal Gummistiefel anziehen und die Naht freilegen, in der Hoffnung das ich die Stelle finde.

Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Conny (7. März 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Anna,

das ist ja nicht schön zu hören bzw. zu lesen. Wir drücken Euch die Daumen


----------



## Polly (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

So, wir haben es geschafft, 

Die Suche nach der undichten Stelle hat sich etwas hingezogen. Wir haben alle Steine aus der Flachwasserzone wieder rausgenommen und alles trocken gelegt.
Die undichte Stelle hatten wir gefunden und geklebt. Haben uns dann überlegt lieber komplett neue Folie über die Alte zu legen um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.
Ok, Folie verklebt, Steine wieder rein und Wasser Marsch.
Sollte doch jetzt dich sein.:beeten 
Nee,   wieder waren am Tag 1,5 cm Wasser verschwunden. 
Mann, so langsam hatten wir die __ Nase gestrichen voll.:nase 
Blieb nur noch eine Möglichkeit, die Falten von der Steilwand zur Flachwasserzone waren nicht richtig verklebt.

 

Also Wasser wieder raus, Steine an der Stelle weg und die Folie hoch.
Ja, da lief es wie aus einem Gartenschlauch.
Alles ordentlich geflickt und jetzt ist alles dicht, zum Glück.   

Und die Moral von der Geschicht', flickt an Euren Teichen nicht.   

Also ich für meinen Teil bin geheilt und mein Mann hat gesagt, beim Nächten mal bestellt er den Betonmischer.

Naja, trotz allem ist es doch ganz schön geworden. Müssen nur noch die Pflanzen rein.

         

         

Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Digicat (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Servus Anna

Ende Gut, alles Gut !!!!

Sieht super aus  

Pflanzen: Och, da gibt es so viele, Dir da einen Vorschlag zu machen  . Schau mal bei Werner vorbei.

Bin schon auf Bilder vom Sommer gespannt.


----------



## Polly (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Helmut,

Danke

Pflanzen sind schon bestellt. Bin auch gespannt wie es aussieht wenn alles grün ist. Werde Euch auf dem laufenden halten.

Gruß Anna


----------



## ösiwilli (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Servus Anna,

da habt Ihr ja was ganz tolles geleistet 

Bin auch schon neugierig, wie das ganze begrünt aussieht und welche Neuerungen Euch nächsten Winter noch einfallen werden 

Ich glaube auch immer von einem Jahr aufs andere, dass ich fertig bin und endlich Ruhe habe  

Liebe Grüsse und weiterhin viel Spass beim Plätschern und Seelebaumeln - Willi


----------



## Polly (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Willi,

bis auf einige Kleinigkeiten drumherum, denke ich das es so gut ist. An die Folie gehe ich nicht noch einmal ran, das hat mich zu viel Nerven gekostet.


Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Redlisch (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo,
sehe ich das auf den Bildern richtig, ihr habe die Steine auf die nackte Folie gelegt ?

Ist da kein Vlies drunter ?

Axel


----------



## Polly (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Axel,

Vlies ist unter der Folie und bei 2 x 1,5 PVC Folie kann wohl nicht viel passieren. Oder ?

Lieben Gruß Anna


----------



## ösiwilli (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Servus Anna!


Abwarten 

An der Folie wirst Du sicher nichts mehr rum tun, aber für drumherum wird Euch sicher noch genug arbeitsintensiver Blödsinn einfallen  

Liebe Grüsse und baba - Willi


----------



## Redlisch (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo,

also die Steine sehen sehr scharfkantig aus. Wenn man bedenkt
das man sicherlich darauf auch rumtrampelt wäre mir bei der Sache nicht sehr wohl.

Ich habe da lieber im Bereich bis- 1m noch ein 1000er Vlies drunter gepackt um die Folie vor beschädigungen zu schützen, da passiert dann nichts. 

Man sollte ja auch bedenken das die Folie auch nicht jünger wird ...


Axel


----------



## toschbaer (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Anna,
da habt Ihr euch einen tollen Teich verwirklicht  
Jetzt kommt die Zeit des Geniesens und Träumens 
Oder habt Ihr schon weitere Pläne und Ideen??

Mit den Steinen hat Axel nicht ganz unrecht; vielleicht solltet Ihr unter manche "Trittsteine" Vlies legen; so werdet ihr noch mehr Freude am Teich haben!!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Polly (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo zusammen,

auf den Steinen wird nicht " Rumgetrampelt " da reagiert mein Mann absolut allergisch. Wenn ich an die Pflanzen muß mache ich das von der Luftmatratze aus. Ist zwar ein wenig abenteuerlich, aber hat bis jetzt immer ganz gut funktioniert.

Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Polly (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallöchen,

so langsam nimmt die Sache doch schon gestalt an. Pflanzen sind drin und müssen jetzt nur noch kräftig wachsen. Die Treppe zum Haus ist auch schon fertig. So, ein paar Kleinigkeiten noch und dann kann der Sommer beginnen.

    


    

Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Anna,

das ist wirklich schön bei Dir/Euch geworden.

Die Pflanzen kommen schon noch in die Gänge. 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Teich und einen wunderschönen Sommer (für uns alle )!


----------



## fleur (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Anna,

also wirklich: soooooo schöne Anlage  

Aber sag mal: Eure *gebogende Brücke*: was für ein "abgefahrenes Teil" ist denn das !!!!!
Woher habt Ihr das, wie ist das konstruiert, wie verankert, welches Material ????
Kurzum: möchte bitte alles über Eure Super-Bogen-Brücke wissen

  im Voraus

Carin


----------



## Polly (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Carin,

also, die Brücke hat mein Mann mir zum Geburtstag geschenkt. Hat er mit einem Freund ( Metallbauer ) selber gebaut.  

2 x 6 m lange Vierkantrohre verzinkt 40 x 60 cm
Gewalzt, bis der schöne Bogen entstanden ist.
5 x 52 cm lange Rohre verzinkt als Abstandshalter geschweißt

 

2 x 52 cm lange Flacheisen für die Enden

 

Für die Stabilität 2 x Vierkantrohre 1 x 1 cm, in der Mitte die Spannschraube
angeschweißt.

 

Am Ende der Brücke sind je 2 H-Eisen in Beton, wo sie angeschraubt ist.

Holzbohlen, mit selbstschneidenden verzinkten Schrauben angeschraubt und fertig!

 

Ich hoffe, das Dir die Info weiter hilft, wenn noch Fragen sind, immer her damit.



Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## fleur (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Anna,

tausend Dank für die Info mit Superbildmaterial  

Da ein guter Spezl von mir Maschinenschlosser und Schweißer ist (und zudem bei der Bühnentechnik vom Nationaltheater arbeitet, d.h. ständig was Neues konstruieren muß), könnten wir uns an den Bau einer ähnlichen Brücke machen.

Ich glaube, der Hauptknackpunkt ist das Walzen der 6m langen Vierkantprofile.

Wenn wir weitere Fragen haben, komme ich gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück.

  wie kann ich Dir sonst noch danken ???

schönes WE und beste Grüße
Carin


----------



## Polly (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Carin, 

gern geschehen. Habt ihr denn keine Metallbaufirma in der nähe?
Kauft euch die Rohre und fragt doch ob sie die nicht walzen können. Kann ja nicht soo.. teuer sein. 
Wünsche Euch viel Glück und berichte mal ob es geklappt hat.

Liebe Grüße Anna


----------

